# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Do Pacman frogs bite?

## hyla

Just got back from Petco and looked at the sweetest itty bitty little guy...I know they don't stay small, but the employee there said they have fang like teeth and will bite. Is this true? Also she said their main diet is mice...is this true also? I posted another question in terrarium, vivarium etc. the other day and I havent gotten one answer back, maybe I put it in the wrong area but if someone could help me out with that one I would appreciate it too!

----------


## Kurt

Yes, they do have fang like teeth. No, their staple diet should not include mice. Mice are ok once in a while, but a steady diet of mice will end up killing the frog in the long run.

----------


## hyla

I didnt think feeding them mice all the time was correct either because I have seen that mentioned before on here...its scary what some of these employees tell unknowing customers. I wonder how many creatures end up sick or dead.

----------


## countfrogula

I was told by the store I got my pacman frog to feed them mice every few days too. I am really glad I found this forum. I am trying to keep his diet pretty varied now. He seems happy enough so I guess I'm doing ok. 

Also, yeah they do bite if they mistake your finger for food, but if you stay still they will let go because they realize your finger is not food. I was bit by a little pacman many years ago, it hurt but wasnt too bad, he was a little guy though. I don't think i would wanna be bit by a full grown one  :Smile:

----------


## JeffX

They will bite, and get into feeding time.  I had mine try and eat the cricket bag I use.  

Mice is fine once in awhile, but definitely not a staple diet.

----------


## countfrogula

Here is a picture by a professional photographer that says it all  :Smile:

----------


## hyla

I came across that same photo! It certainly proves the saying "a picture is worth a thousand words" !!! :Frog Smile:

----------


## cvBon1

I have had my first pacman bite me, mind you, I was being stupid about it, I was trying to push a cricket towards him and he munched my finger instead. He shred skin and made me bleed, I was more amaed than in pain lol.

----------

